# Bacon Causes Cancer



## waday (Oct 26, 2015)

Whelp, bacon causes cancer. Not sure this is new news, but...

Bacon and other processed meats can cause cancer, experts say


----------



## sm4him (Oct 26, 2015)

LIES!!!!!
Lies, Lies, Lies!! ALL of it is a lie!!
They are just trying to keep the bacon for themselves.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 26, 2015)

^Okay, so maybe not. There might be some truth to it.

But really, if people haven't figured out by now that the stuff we ingest is probably killing us, then I don't know that another article is going to do them much good.

I'm sticking with my trademark dietary system, the Grandmother's Diet. It's based on her single overriding philosophy about eating.  Everything in moderation.

If all you eat are fast-food burgers, it'll probably catch up to you and kill you.
If all you drink are sodas (or alcohol or a number of other things), you'll probably end up with some dread disease that will do you in.
If you insist on having greasy, fried, fatty foods, and a heaping plate full of them, for every meal--well, YEAH. That stuff IS going to kill you.

But let's say you don't eat ANY of that. You eat only the "good" stuff, whatever you've deemed that to be.  Even if you're right about what the "good" stuff is, here's a newsflash: You're STILL gonna die!!  Something is still gonna kill you.
You MIGHT eat bacon every day and die at 103.
Or you might be the healthiest, most fit person on the planet, dietarily speaking--and you might get hit by a truck on the way home today.

I don't really want to know what's gonna kill me, and I certainly don't want to spend my life worrying about all the possible things that could do me in, and trying to avoid them, only to meet my fate in that one manner I didn't see coming.

I once a read a study that said skinny people are more likely to be murdered than fat people. I'm not sure if it's because they are murdered BY the fat people, or because it's harder to drag the fat people's bodies to the dumpster after you shoot them. 

I'm just gonna stick with moderation. It'll probably kill me at some point, too, but so far, it's working out well for me.


----------



## waday (Oct 26, 2015)

My grandmother found a way to incorporate at least one stick of butter into every single meal. She's outliving everyone and everything. Haha. (A related note: her food was delicious...)

That said, yeah, I agree-moderation is key with everything. Except photo equipment. I WANT MOAR!



sm4him said:


> I once a read a study that said skinny people are more likely to be murdered than fat people. I'm not sure if it's because they are murdered BY the fat people, or because it's harder to drag the fat people's bodies to the dumpster after you shoot them.


I'll have to use this as the excuse not to work out.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 26, 2015)

Life causes cancer.  Deal with it.


----------



## MRnats (Oct 26, 2015)

Guess I'm gonna have to start vaping bacon.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Oct 26, 2015)

It seems everything now a days is said to cause cancer. My theory is, its most likely a combination of many things as well as genetics combined that cause cancer. If your predisposed to get it, you will get it  - period! I don't waste my life worrying about every little thing I eat or drink or worrying about how long I'm out in the sun. My motto is :Eat healthy, exercise and you die anyway! So I just enjoy myself and let the chips fall where they may. At least I'll go out happy.


----------



## runnah (Oct 26, 2015)

My hope is that the alcohol will kill off any of the cancer cells or the brain cells that make me care.


----------



## beckylynne (Oct 26, 2015)

Kinda like that saying "100% of people who drink water die."


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 26, 2015)

Bacon and the findings about hot dogs  ==>Cancer and human DNA, too? It’s a rough day for hot dog lovers

makes you think the world is ending ==> Christian group predicts the world will be 'annihilated' on Wednesday

oh wait, that passed.
I guess bacon and hot dogs will pass too.  They may not get fully digested, but they'll pass sooner or later.


----------



## runnah (Oct 26, 2015)

Hot dog, and sausages for that matter, are terribly disgusting.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Oct 26, 2015)

Its the processed nature to bacon products thats the real bad egg, anything that comes from a packet is generally pumped full of all sorts


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 26, 2015)

Everything causes cancer. Because if you take stock of every with cancer and have them list everything they ever did, then pretty much everything everyone does will be listed.

For instance, a certain number of people with cancer watched Sesame Street as a kid, ergo..... watching Sesame Street causes cancer.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Oct 26, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Everything causes cancer. Because if you take stock of every with cancer and have them list everything they ever did, then pretty much everything everyone does will be listed.
> 
> For instance, a certain number of people with cancer watched Sesame Street as a kid, ergo..... watching Sesame Street causes cancer.



Once again the processed nature of many products nowadays is in itself harmful. A lot of people fry bacon products, the high temperatures of this process together with whatever is pumped into the meat to make it not look dull and grey in the packet is harmful. this is the same for every packet of produce you buy. Salad in a packet is washed in swimming pool grade chlorine to make it last longer in the packet.

On a similar note the process of taking in oxygen to live is what ultimately kills us. Now Im of to put a goodfellas in the oven.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 26, 2015)

BananaRepublic said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Everything causes cancer. Because if you take stock of every with cancer and have them list everything they ever did, then pretty much everything everyone does will be listed.
> ...



But yet, before that bacon was being processed within an inch of its fatty life, before salad was ever washed in a commercial vat and then packaged in tidy little plastic bags for use to just empty into a bowl and eat---back in the day when men slaughtered their own hogs to get bacon, and people actually made salads from stuff that they grew their ownselves, right up outta the ground...they still DIED.
In fact, most of them died even younger than the average person today. So maybe all those chemicals and processing crap is actually PRESERVING us longer. 

I'm being a bit of a devil's advocate here, but my point still stands. Something is going to kill you. If it ain't the bacon, it'll be the salad. If you live through the salad, heck the peanut butter just might be your demise.  Might as well enjoy the taste on your way out.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 26, 2015)

The wife cooks in bacon grease. She has a can near the stove. Is that bad? I'm only 80lbs over weight. [emoji37] 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## runnah (Oct 26, 2015)

If we are discussing ways to die, I choose exhaustion after a 72hr sex bender with the entire Dallas cowboy's cheerleaders.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 26, 2015)

BananaRepublic said:


> ........ the process of taking in oxygen to live is what ultimately kills us..........



Conception is the only cause of death.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 26, 2015)

waday said:


> Whelp, bacon causes cancer. Not sure this is new news, but...



It's worth it.


----------



## waday (Oct 26, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> It's worth it.


That's what my father-in-law says about cigarettes.


----------



## waday (Oct 26, 2015)

480sparky said:


> For instance, a certain number of people with cancer watched Sesame Street as a kid, ergo..... watching Sesame Street causes cancer.


I dislike correlation studies, because of what you state here.

However, I think this was a causation study.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 26, 2015)

waday said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > It's worth it.
> ...


Maybe so, but bacon tastes a lot better than cigarettes.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 26, 2015)

runnah said:


> If we are discussing ways to die, I choose exhaustion after a 72hr sex bender with the entire Dallas cowboy's cheerleaders.


72 hours? More like 7.2 minutes for me

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckster (Oct 26, 2015)

I remember the very moment it hit me that it's all over.  It was about 30 years ago.  I was standing in line at the grocery checkout when I looked over at the tabloid magazines, and there it was: "Water Causes Cancer".

Bacon?  Sure, it was inevitable.  At least it tastes and smells great, unlike so many things that also give us cancer.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Oct 26, 2015)

the problem is lack of physical activity and lack of moderation. If I ate bacon cheese burgers every day and did nothing other than sit at a desk, im sure id have cancer, a heart attack, or a stroke. If you ate a few strips of bacon every so often, ate fairly healthy with the right sized meals while being active through running, hiking, biking, swimming. . . some form of activity, youd be just fine.


----------



## terri (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm not surprised that this terrible news ended up being reported here, nor am I surprised that this thread is already 3 pages long.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 26, 2015)

runnah said:


> If we are discussing ways to die, I choose exhaustion after a 72hrsecond sex bender with the entire Dallas cowboy's cheerleaders.


FTFY


----------



## runnah (Oct 26, 2015)

SoulfulRecover said:


> the problem is lack of physical activity and lack of moderation. If I ate bacon cheese burgers every day and did nothing other than sit at a desk, im sure id have cancer, a heart attack, or a stroke. If you ate a few strips of bacon every so often, ate fairly healthy with the right sized meals while being active through running, hiking, biking, swimming. . . some form of activity, youd be just fine.



You mean I have to assign myself some personal accountability?!

Meh, I'd rather find some company/product to blame for my woes.


----------



## Buckster (Oct 26, 2015)

SoulfulRecover said:


> the problem is lack of physical activity and lack of moderation. If I ate bacon cheese burgers every day and did nothing other than sit at a desk, im sure id have cancer, a heart attack, or a stroke. If you ate a few strips of bacon every so often, ate fairly healthy with the right sized meals while being active through running, hiking, biking, swimming. . . some form of activity, youd be just fine.


Ummm...  No, unfortunately, that's not borne out by the facts that surround us in reality.

People who pursue an active, healthy lifestyle, replete with exercise, healthy eating, no smoking, and all the rest, are still candidates for virtually any kind of cancer we can name, as evidenced by the fact that those people are sitting and laying right next to everyone else in the chemo wards.  I myself can attest to this.  I've had lengthy conversations with some of them over the past 15 years, as we sit there together for hours with tubes in us, delivering our very special Toxic Slushies.  Got nothing better to do than chat, as in this cartoon I made back when:







I myself was no health nut, per se, but other than smoking, I was a really healthy guy, climbing up and down utility poles all day for a living for most of my career, which amounted to 10 hours at the gym every day, then spending weekends hiking around, up and down mountains and valley and so on, shooting photos all over the country, wherever my job took me.  I ate fairly healthy too, starting with a sit down breakfast every morning of eggs, potatoes, whole wheat toast, orange juice, sausage or - oops - there it is - BACON!  

Anyway, I got a blood cancer that nobody has yet ID'd the source of - for anyone who's got it, not just me.  They don't know what causes it.  It's not like how people who smoke are more likely to get lung cancer, so if you get lung cancer the first thing they ask is, "did you smoke"?  If you say no, it's, "oh, well, it happens".  Maybe second-hand smoke got you, or pollution, or a combination of the two, or nobody really knows for sure.

Point is, sure, I was no Jim Fixx, but a fairly healthy lifestyle didn't save me from getting cancer.

Even toddlers and children who haven't had a chance to screw their lives up with bad habits yet get cancer.  So, no, I must disagree with the premise that all it takes is healthy living to avoid it.

At present, I believe the statistics are that 42% of Americans can now expect to get cancer at some time in their lifetimes.

It's no reason not to pursue a healthy lifestyle, of course.  But facts are facts, and we must acknowledge them.

Ken Burns recently released a 3 part / 6 hour documentary series on the history of cancer research and treatments from the very beginning to date, and it's an amazing and fantastic piece of work.  You can see it for free at the link I'll place below, right after I go look it up again.  I enjoyed it so much that I bought the DVD set.

Link: Ken Burns and PBS present: "Cancer: The Emperor of All Maladies"


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 26, 2015)

Scatterbrained said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > The_Traveler said:
> ...


Smoking bacon is a lot better and yummy than smoking cigarettes


----------



## limr (Oct 26, 2015)

I dunno, I think I miss cigarettes more than I miss bacon. Not that I'm planning to return to either one. It's been about 25 years since my last piece of bacon.


----------



## limr (Oct 26, 2015)

And I just saw this article: Report: Human DNA found in hot dogs

Enjoy your soylent dogs, everyone!


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 26, 2015)

limr said:


> And I just saw this article: Report: Human DNA found in hot dogs
> 
> Enjoy your soylent dogs, everyone!


Oh my... Screw it...cut a slit down the middle, slice of American cheese, wrap it with Pillsbury dough, and have a cheesy DNA wheenie! [emoji13] 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaRepublic (Oct 27, 2015)

people actually made salads from stuff that they grew their ownselves, right up outta the ground...they still DIED.
In fact, most of them died even younger than the average person today. So maybe all those chemicals and processing crap is actually PRESERVING us longer. 

Medicine and the abundance of food,  is what make us live longer if it wasn't for drugs infections and viruses would wipe out billions.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Oct 27, 2015)

limr said:


> And I just saw this article: Report: Human DNA found in hot dogs
> 
> Enjoy your soylent dogs, everyone!



70% of our DNA is found in bananas


----------



## limr (Oct 27, 2015)

Y'know, everyone is right. No one is going to get out of this alive, so why give a crap about anything at all? 


BananaRepublic said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > And I just saw this article: Report: Human DNA found in hot dogs
> ...



And the point is? Sharing a certain amount of common DNA with another living organism is not the same thing as finding human DNA in highly-processed food. And it's 50% shared DNA, not 70%.


----------



## terri (Oct 27, 2015)

limr said:


> And the point is? Sharing a certain amount of common DNA with another living organism is not the same thing as finding human DNA in highly-processed food. And it's 50% shared DNA, not 70%.



    Dammit, Lenny.    Couldja at least waited till this afternoon with this, ie, till AFTER I had my second cuppa joe?    (I looked for the old puke smiley, but apparently it didn't make the conversion!)    

And if coffee is ever discovered to cause cancer, that's it.   I'm throwing in the towel!


----------



## waday (Oct 27, 2015)

limr said:


> And I just saw this article: Report: Human DNA found in hot dogs
> 
> Enjoy your soylent dogs, everyone!


Ten percent of vegetarian products contained meat? Ugh. 



limr said:


> Y'know, everyone is right. No one is going to get out of this alive, so why give a crap about anything at all?


YOLO!


----------



## waday (Oct 27, 2015)

terri said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > And the point is? Sharing a certain amount of common DNA with another living organism is not the same thing as finding human DNA in highly-processed food. And it's 50% shared DNA, not 70%.
> ...


So, that human DNA came from hair and probably a few missing fingers?


----------



## terri (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm going with fingernails.


----------



## limr (Oct 27, 2015)

To be honest, I'm just as horrified at the snouts and entrails that make up the rest of the hot dog


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 27, 2015)

Interesting.  two things that are not carcinogenic is benzyl acetate, which is found in many essential oils and "crude oil".  So next time, rather than taking a bath with water, use crude oil, and afterwards don't forget to dump the dirty crude oil in your back yard.   

That makes perfect sense  

==> The one thing that does NOT cause cancer is...


----------



## sm4him (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Oct 28, 2015)

I smoked cigarettes for 35 years.

Telling me that bacon causes cancer isn't really likely to shake me up too much.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Oct 29, 2015)

limr said:


> Y'know, everyone is right. No one is going to get out of this alive, so why give a crap about anything at all?
> 
> 
> BananaRepublic said:
> ...



I missed read your post


----------



## cauzimme (Oct 29, 2015)

Bacon cause death of billions and billions of little babe it's only fair that it cause cancer to human... 
On the other hand coconut bacon is delicious and healthy


----------



## waday (Oct 29, 2015)

cauzimme said:


> Bacon cause death of billions and billions of little babe it's only fair that it cause cancer to human...
> On the other hand coconut bacon is delicious and healthy


I've always wanted to try that--could never find it around me. I'll have to buy it online.

That said, I'm a vegetarian, so I'm guessing you're a similar vegetarian/vegan?


----------



## cauzimme (Oct 29, 2015)

waday said:


> cauzimme said:
> 
> 
> > Bacon cause death of billions and billions of little babe it's only fair that it cause cancer to human...
> ...



Yes I'm vegetarian (I've been vegan for a little time before I loose it and stuff myself with so much cheese that I'm now questionning my sanity now i'm picking the vegan option over the vegetarian, but will eat cheese or eggs without guilt on the weekend, especially with family and friends)

You usually can find that type of bacon in small vegan groceries. Or you can make it yourself, not hard at all! 

3 1/2 cups coconut flakes (available at Whole Foods in the baking aisle)
2 tablespoons maple syrup
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 teaspoon black pepper
1 tablespoon vegetarian worcestershire
1 tablespoon sesame oil
1 tablespoon  liquid smoke (only of you don't smoke the coconut on the grill top)
Source: The Chubby Vegetarian: Smoked Coconut Bacon + 3 Quick Questions with Chef Jesse Kimball


----------



## waday (Oct 29, 2015)

cauzimme said:


> Yes I'm vegetarian (I've been vegan for a little time before I loose it and stuff myself with so much cheese that I'm now questionning my sanity now i'm picking the vegan option over the vegetarian, but will eat cheese or eggs without guilt on the weekend, especially with family and friends)
> 
> You usually can find that type of bacon in small vegan groceries. Or you can make it yourself, not hard at all!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recipe! I'll have to try this soon.

No Whole Foods around me, unfortunately. Miss it, along with Trader Joe's. I've found vegetarian Worcestershire sauce to be hard to find, but I have found it at my local supermarket.

I've often wondered if coconut harvested by monkeys could be considered vegan, but that may be a discussion for another thread.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 29, 2015)

What I gleaned from the article is that you would have to eat a certain amount of bacon every day to feel these effects.  I don't know anyone who just craves pork daily.

It's seems to be a hyperbolic deduction.

Research: "If you drink drink 2 gallons of water in one sitting you will die."

Headline: "Drinking Water Can Kill You"


----------



## waday (Oct 30, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> What I gleaned from the article is that you would have to eat a certain amount of bacon every day to feel these effects.  I don't know anyone who just craves pork daily.
> 
> It's seems to be a hyperbolic deduction.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that dihydrogen monoxide is something to keep a keen eye on... fortunately, we don't ever really drink enough of it in one sitting to be harmful*. In addition, water in and of itself is not toxic and is required to keep us alive. Of course anything in excess is harmful.

It's not a 'hyperbolic' deduction at all. If something is known to be carcinogenic to humans, it should absolutely be publicized. Unfortunately, I don't think anyone expects people to just stop eating bacon. Similar items on the list that people still knowingly partake in order to keep their normal way of life (despite the dangers): alcoholic beverages, tobacco, sun exposure, and breathing polluted air.

*Aside from those parents that torture their kids or those drinking contests which are just plain asinine.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 30, 2015)

waday said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > What I gleaned from the article is that you would have to eat a certain amount of bacon every day to feel these effects.  I don't know anyone who just craves pork daily.
> ...



The headline does not even attempt to put the research in context.

Reading deeper into it, if you factor in the already existing risk of cancer, then add the relative risk of eating bacon, your chances of getting cancer increase from 5 percent to 6 percent. And that's if you eat it every day.


----------



## waday (Oct 30, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> The headline does not even attempt to put the research in context.


Yeah, headlines rarely put the article into context. It's just there to draw you in.


----------



## waday (Oct 30, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> Reading deeper into it, if you factor in the already existing risk of cancer, then add the relative risk of eating bacon, your chances of getting cancer increase from 5 percent to 6 percent. And that's if you eat it every day.


I don't know the data or calculations well enough (much to the chagrin of my former professors, haha) to know what kind of increase from normal would be in this case, but I'm assuming it would be of the 'non-significant' variety. Otherwise, it'd be much more publicized.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 31, 2015)

Something really horrible happened this morning.

For breakfast

I had BACON !!

the worst part is ..

I LIKED IT !!!


I think I'm going to go to one of those rehab places now ... but
I wonder what they serve for breakfast ??


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 31, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Something really horrible happened this morning.
> 
> For breakfast
> 
> ...


Me too. Think, juicy goodness! The poached eggs and warm Texas Toast weren't bad either. Oh, and Seattle's Best dark roast with Italian sweet creme. Life is grand[emoji4] 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

